# stablizers



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

12" B-stinger


----------



## Utah2 (Jul 16, 2008)

may I recommend the "Control Freak". Made by Bernie, and great quality for a great price - excellent stabalization. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## twichie99 (Feb 22, 2011)

cool i'll try i'm when i go to the archery shop


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Stokerized!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im getting the carbon blade by fuse within the month.


----------



## mathewsguy2013 (Jun 10, 2010)

Utah2 said:


> may I recommend the "Control Freak". Made by Bernie, and great quality for a great price - excellent stabalization. You won't be disappointed.


i agree with ya


----------



## mathewsguy2013 (Jun 10, 2010)

bernies control freak only way to go!


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

doinker dish. i have the six inch one and i highly recommend it


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Xtreme! Flatliner Pro XL kit for Freestyle or X3 for Bowhunter.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i would get a limb saver they take the vibration out of the bow and work very well i have a 6 in they work great


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Diamond_Archer said:


> doinker dish. i have the six inch one and i highly recommend it


go with the doinker dish


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't forget to check out Smooth Stability.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm guessing you want one stabilizer to do both with, i would get a 12" bstinger. depending on which bow it would be going on i would either get a disk weight, or i would get a black 4oz stack


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Utah2 said:


> may I recommend the "Control Freak". Made by Bernie, and great quality for a great price - excellent stabalization. You won't be disappointed.


x2. He makes great stabs and there a heck of a lot cheaper than Stingers.

Jake


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

I shoot a strikewave 28". i dont think they even make these anymore but if you find one, you will not be dissapointed!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Posten all the way


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Another vote for the Doinker DISH. You can get the weights just right by moving them around to offset the weight of your sight and then change if need be to offset the weight of your quiver for hunting. Also removes vibration and sound. Most versatile out there right now.


----------

